# New symptoms



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Since thanksgiving I have had a new symptom of rectal bleeding and rectal pain, I'm srry if this grosses some people out. I feel like their is a whole bunch of pressure in my rectum and it hurts really bad. I went to my gastroenterologist they did a rectal, didn't see any cuts or fissures, but it did come out positive for blood. I have a whole bunch of stool samples I need to get done and probably a colonoscopy. I'm just scared because I've had Irritable bowel syndrome since third grade and never had anything happen to me like this. I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I have had this before and was told it was from internal hemmroids.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, not to be gross would they see that from a rectal or only from colonoscopy


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

It's not gross ha we are all unfortunately immune to it :-/
Anyway I don't know if they can be seen but I know mine was discovered through Colonoscopy. I know there are certain things that can be done for hemmroids (banding) but I have not done anything about mine thus far.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'm just always worried that its gonna be something really bad like chrones


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

If you are on the toilet a lot and you do not sit in a squatted position, and you strain, then yes it is pretty easy to get hemmoroids. They can easily see that on a colonscopy. If it is hemmoroids, I suggest getting a "Squatty Potty" stool to help you squat while you sit on the toilet to avoid this problem in the future. I use it and am on the toilet a LOT for prolonged periods of time and this works great to prevent problems like this. It makes it a lot easier to go.

http://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=squatty+potty&tag=googcana-20&index=aps&hvadid=49976158546&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5963342662927114611&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6xey8o41ii_e


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey thanks! Still bleeding it's been a little over 2 weeks now. I'm loosing a whole bunch of weight. And today when at school I was taking a test in my medical assistant class and I felt so dizzy I couldn't finish the test. Would I get a hemmoroid if I have IBS D and it's easy to go to bathroom. I just don't feel good at all😢


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

how long has it been going on??


----------

